# Need some prayers for Cherish



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2010)

Our young friend in her 30's and is a wife and mother of 3 had a stroke last evening at work and was deprived of oxygen for an undetermined amount of time 
She is in ICU and the heart has restarted but she is unstable and they have not determined how much damage was done. 
This is one precious woman who has always been the first one for many folks in time of need.
Please help her with your prayers and thoughts - Her name is very appropriate - Cherish 
Thanks to all of you for your help


----------



## desertlites (Jan 3, 2010)

you got it scarbelly-my thoughts are with her and family.


----------



## meateater (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers sent from Nevada.


----------



## que-ball (Jan 3, 2010)

Amen to that!


----------



## rickw (Jan 3, 2010)

Our thoughts will be with her and the family.


----------



## old poi dog (Jan 3, 2010)

We'll be praying for Cherish  and family this evening and at tomorrow's Mass.


----------



## codymcgee (Jan 3, 2010)

damn sorry to hear this..she will be in my prayers.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 3, 2010)

She will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 3, 2010)

and LOTS of Prayers going from my heart and Trish, to you.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 3, 2010)

You got it brother.  Hope everything works out.  That's so young.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 3, 2010)

ei, we'll be thinkin bout her fer sure.  That's awfull young ta be goin through somthin like that.  We will sure hope fer the best.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for keeping Cherish in your thoughts and prayers 
I really appreciate the support that is always here for folks like me


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2010)

Our thoughts will be with her and her family


----------



## cheapchalee (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers and thoughts out for her and the family.  So young and with 3 kids to boot.

Charlie


----------



## rivet (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers sent and hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## alx (Jan 3, 2010)

The best thoughts i have my friend..


----------



## psychobrew (Jan 3, 2010)

She's in my prayers.

Any updates?


----------



## treegje (Jan 3, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with her


----------



## mph (Jan 3, 2010)

She's on the prayer list...


----------



## deltadude (Jan 3, 2010)

The Living God is capable of amazing things, this is not beyond Him.
Cherish is in our prayers, and also the comfort of those who grieve.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2010)

Thoughts & Prayers from PA too !

Bearcarver


----------



## chainsaw (Jan 3, 2010)

Our prayers will be with you from OK


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your prayers - there is no improvement at this point- she is still in ICU and critical. They are moving her to another hospital this morning which has a better cardiac unit. They don't seem too optomistic that she will even survive.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2010)

Our Heart felt heavy for this women and that family too. Our prays and hope goes along


----------



## chefrob (Jan 3, 2010)

prayers sent..........


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 4, 2010)

My wife's family has a cousin that was involved in a car accident in Sept.in Tucson ,AZ she has been in a non responsive state since .some induced and now just kind of watching the world go by. It takes allot of faith and hope to keep things going and can be a real trying and learning part of life.There is a Caring bridge site for her and the family post things what they are going through but they posted a 10 minn.video of a lady that went through about the same thing Cherish is, she is in our prayers and thoughts.Bill & Crew

http://www.katherinewolf.info/

this is the link to the wife's cousin
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/al...elmann/journal


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and prayers and to give you an update. They think she experienced an electrical charge in her heart that triggered a heart attack. She was in the back room of the store she worked in changing clothes and was not discovered for a few minutes. She is not breathing on her own and the doctors told the family to prepare for the worst. 
This is so sad at age 35, at my ripe old age of 63 we expect to have family and friends go but not at this age.
Again thanks to all - it means a lot


----------



## gnubee (Jan 4, 2010)

My prayer sent to Cherish, She is in the Lords hands. I added a prayer for Her family and friends too.  They will need all the help they can get in this trying time.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 4, 2010)

our hearts & prayers go out to her & her family!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2010)

It would appear that the end is near. They did all kinds of tests and found her to be brain dead. They will stop life support tomorrow 
To loose them this young is just so wrong

Thanks to all of you for keeping her in your prayers -


----------



## rickw (Jan 5, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that. Very sad new, very sad.


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 5, 2010)

She will still be in our thoughts and prayers.and the family too.


----------



## smokeifuhavem (Jan 5, 2010)

Cherish and her family are in our prayers in MO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2010)

This is very sad to all to lose one so young. Maybe she's needed elsewhere.


BC


----------



## athabaskar (Jan 5, 2010)

Is there anything we can do as a group to help the kids?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2010)

They have a large extended family and I have not heard anything yet but hope to speak to someone today to see if they are setting up a fund for the kids. Thanks for asking - will let you all know what I find out


----------



## chefrob (Jan 5, 2010)

very sad news......


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2010)

Scarbelly-I just now came upon this thread. I am so sorry to hear of this. My prayers and thoughts go out to her family and friends in this hour of need. I pray that all involved will find understanding and comfort.

God Bless-
-The Rev.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 5, 2010)

I never know what to say in times like this, sorry to hear the news.


----------



## garyt (Jan 5, 2010)

My sympathy and Prayers also


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 5, 2010)

Our family is with ya.  You can count on us.  We know how it is. My wifes sister at the age of 32 died suddenly of heart failure four years ago. She left a husband and three little girls behind.  It wasn't an easy one.  She smoked and ate too much junk food is what they concluded after lookin at her heart.
--ray--


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2010)

Well it is over and with some good news. She will live on in others lives thru the donor process. Her kidneys and some other organs have already been harvested and donated to save the lives of others. That to me is a fitting tribute to her life of giving to others and I love her and the family for making sure this happened. 

Thank each and every one of you for your prayers of support and love. It means a lot to me. What a family we have here!


----------



## cheapchalee (Jan 6, 2010)

At least some good has came out of this tragic event.  May others be blessed from this.  Will continue to remember her family in prayers.

Charlie


----------



## gnubee (Jan 6, 2010)

So sorry about the loss of your friend and So sad to hear that nothing could be done. At least She went on with the prayers of many of us going with her. 

The organ donor program has greatly helped a friend of ours to live an extra 30 years so far.


----------



## davef63 (Jan 6, 2010)

prayers sent from mn.


----------

